
Ask HN: What are your thoughts about this goal tracker and time management tool? - deniza
Satistime (www.satistime.com) is an online tool that combines To Do List + Goal Planner&#x2F;Tracker + Calendar. It streamlines the whole process from goal setting to daily routine - all the while being easy to use.  What are your thoughts about the website? Any feedback is welcome so that we can make it better! Thank you
======
neuroticfish
Saturated market and personally something that has never worked for me -- I'll
try one out for a week, forget about it for a few months, and then try a
different one before continuing the cycle. I suspect my experience is not
unique and that if your implementation of a ubiquitous product is going to
succeed it has to bring something innovative to the table.

~~~
deniza
It seems that we need to communicate the difference of the product better..
Thanks for the feedback!

------
bachmeier
This is an _extremely_ crowded market. Your website makes it look like just
another one of dozens and dozens of such apps. Anyone wanting me to even look
at a new app (much less start a free trial and actually use it) is going to
have to make a heck of a case as to what you do that others don't.

"You’re more effective when you don’t feel overwhelmed. Satistime is a goal
tracker and time management tool that helps entrepreneurs build online
businesses—one task at a time."

This sounds like every other task management app on the market. You might have
a great product but the website needs to be more effective.

On a more specific note - do you allow file uploads? Without that, task lists
are incomplete. It goes against "it’s got everything bundled together".

~~~
deniza
Thank you for the feedback! File upload is not currently there but working on
it

------
mattmanser
You should use Show HN:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/show](https://news.ycombinator.com/show)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

------
muzani
It's a nice idea. But at this point I've tried many of these kinds of sites
and they never had any real effect. Currently doing bullet journaling, which
works parallel to this.

But IMO the main feature any such tool needs is accessibility, as short as
possible from brain to check box. This would probably work best as an app for
that reason. No login needed, no need to deal with the lag of opening a
browser.

~~~
quickthrower2
Yeah this idea of tracking time is blue collar thinking. Are CEOs doing this?
Usually at companies where they are logging everyone’s time and scrutinising
it, the CEO, exec team and perhaps managers are exempt from needing to log
their time.

But as programmers (and related creative jobs like BA, UX, Graphics, Architect
etc) I think it is also folly to track time to the minute. As long as you can
track what has been delivered by the team over the last X weeks in production,
you’ve got a fair idea if they are worth the money. Whether I took 2 or 4
hours to fix a bug, well if you trust me not to have popped to the beach and
claimed it took 4 there is no business for a company to track it, and there is
no need for me to personally track it either.

Instead you want yourself to be passionate about becoming great at your craft
as a pragmatist. A good balance about knowing the ide way to do things, the
quick and the slow way and how to choose wisely. These are the sorts of people
you want to employ.

A personal standard is I won’t take a job where they track my time. And I
don’t track my own time for work or side projects.

~~~
muzani
Plenty of CEOs schedule meetings. That's pretty much the same thing. Tracking
time is just allocating some time off to do a thing.

But it's entirely different reasoning. Their job is more to make decisions as
it comes or at least to link together people who can solve a problem or make a
decision, and track it for their own uses. Most of the things managers do
don't apply to people who do the work, e.g. waking up at 4 AM, working long
hours.

Scheduling interrupts flow, and is thus very bad for creative workers. But
tracking time isn't so bad. I track all my work, partly to estimate things
like how long a page takes to set up, or how long it takes to build a
dashboard.

------
ikarandeep
The registration page is a little weak. Maybe add some info as to what the
user is registering for. The page doesn't give any info.

~~~
deniza
Yes the registration page will need improvements, thank you!

